
An artificial womb successfully grew baby sheep – and humans could be next - shawndumas
https://www.theverge.com/2017/4/25/15421734/artificial-womb-fetus-biobag-uterus-lamb-sheep-birth-premie-preterm-infant
======
Nevermark
I recently bought a high powered microscope. My girlfriend joked about being
able to watch our sex cells combine, but could not figure out any way to
dispose of our new blastocyst that didn’t leave us both feeling very
uncomfortable.

Now we have an answer!

This was not a serious conversation, but the ethical dilemma of such an
interesting and relatively doable home science experiment was interesting to
explore in theory.

Science is truly opening up more and more opportunities to make a real mess of
ethics and societies guardrails.

------
pvaldes
Yup, the only really economically viable way to send thousands of people to
other planets. Travel as millions of frozen sperm and ovules and build a
population in-situ. You can compensate the loses and unavoidable fatal errors
detawning some boxes and making more people each time an emergency arises
until having a stable population aware of most possible faux pas in the new
environment.

The alternative to pack enough food for 14 or 18 years for each unhabitant is
to pack enough food for a travel of several generations and maybe more than
100 years, and make an human habitat for dozens or thousands of people, and
this would be logistically much more complicated.

~~~
tropo
You don't need to pack that much food.

Collect all bodily waste and all unused food scraps. Compost it for plants, or
feed it to creatures like tilapia. Nuclear power provides a source of light.

------
Fjolsvith
The artifical womb will make fetus death unnecessary during abortion.

~~~
Fjolsvith
I also foresee fetus death during abortion becoming illegal due to there being
an artificial womb that can gestate it.

